
The Chipophone – A homemade 8-bit synthesizer (2010) - jamescgrant
http://www.linusakesson.net/chipophone/index.php
======
Nr7
This is the same guy who won the Underhanded C competition earlier this week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11032542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11032542)

Edited: typos

------
b6
I'm really in awe of this guy. He does so much amazing work.

If you like the Chipophone, you have to check out the little synths he made
for Teenage Engineering:
[http://www.linusakesson.net/music/po-2x/index.php](http://www.linusakesson.net/music/po-2x/index.php)

~~~
catbird
Ah nice, I had just seen a video of the Commando theme being played on the new
pocket operators[1] and it reminded me of the Chipophone. No wonder it seemed
familiar...

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihjcUuGttKU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihjcUuGttKU)

------
moron4hire
There was a time when making things like this was my dream. Then I realized 15
years of experience programming didn't translate to any experience with a
soldering iron. That didn't discourage me from learning more about
electronics, but it did change my focus on how I might start entrepreneurial
ventures.

------
sklivvz1971
This really amazes me, great job. Much preferred to the "live coding" link of
yesterday which I found a bit shallow.

------
imaginenore
Can't you just get any MIDI keyboard, hook it up to a PC and have any sound
you want, including chiptune?

~~~
zhemao
Yeah, but that's no fun at all. Plus, the organ has a bunch of functions that
piano keyboards don't, like two separate keyboards and pedals.

------
mproud
This has been around on the Internet for many years.

~~~
noir_lord
[https://xkcd.com/1053/](https://xkcd.com/1053/)

